# First indoor craft fair/how do I attach my banner to..?



## lioness (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi there its my first craft fair indoors this year as I have been at the Framers market all summer. I purchased a better full cover table cloth because they ask it to be properly skirted but how do I attach my banner to the front of my table? We are not allowed to put it up behind us on the walls. I know it can be done but I am soo tired from getting ready I really can't think of how too? Can anyone give me any ideas?
 Thanks so much.....


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you pin it?


----------



## lioness (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes I think that the best thing....O am going to pin it under the top table cloth...I have two layers of what ...its just to hide the seams on the first table cloth that falls to the floor.
Thanks so much


----------

